# Waxstock Detailing Class! - Show Car Detailing with Mike Phillips at Waxstock - Frida



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Waxstock Detailing Class! - Show Car Detailing with Mike Phillips at Waxstock - Friday, July 22nd! *










Announcement: Waxstock VIP Special Guests for 2016 - Mike Phillips and Yancy Martinez

I'm excited to announce that Yancy and I are heading to Waxstock 2016! That's right! We're making the trip across the pond to visit all our detailing friends and peers in the U.K.!

For the last few years I've always wanted to attend Waxstock to check out the European detailing scene and it's exciting to announce that this year all the pieces fell into place to make our visit a reality. I've been a member of DetailingWorld.co.uk since 2007 as a regular contributor to their detailing discussion forum and through their forum, the AutogeekOnline.net, Autopia.or and MeguiarsOnline.com forums plus Facebook I've made thousands of friends that I'll finally have a chance to meet and as we say in the forum world, a chance to put a *face to an avatar!*

Schedule

*Tuesday, July 19th* - Leave Palm Beach Airport for Charlotte Carolina and then to London.

*Wednesday, July 20th* - Arrive into the London Heathrow airport.

*Thursday, Jul 21st* - Head to Buff Monkey's Detail Shop to meet the crew at Buff Monkey and set-up for the detailing class.

*Friday, July 22nd* - Conduct a full-day detailing class at the Buff Monkey Garage.

*Saturday, July 23rd* - Capture video and do interviews with vendors and detailers during setup day for Waxstock.

*Sunday, July 24th* - Waxstock 2016! The fun starts at 9:30am and goes to 4:30pm. I'll have two 45 minute presentations on the main stage and book signings at the Motor Geek booth.

*Monday, July 25th* - Say goodbye to all our friends and make the journey back home to Autogeek's headquarters in Stuart, Florida.

Detailing Class - Show Car Detailing with Mike Phillips at Waxstock

_The art of polishing paint to perfection!_

*Date*: Friday July 22nd

*Time:* 9:00am to 5:00pm

*Location*

Buff Monkeys
Unit J1
Peek Business Centre
Dunmow Road
Bishop's Storford
CM23 5RG

*Price:* *100.00 GBP* (about $150.00 in U.S. dollars)

*Note: This class is limited to the first 25 people to sign-up*

Topics covered,

Evaluating the customer - Just as important if not more important than evaluating the paint.
Evaluating the paint.
How to use and fill out a VIF Form - VIF = Vehicle Inspection Form
How to use the aggressive method to wash and prep a car for machine polishing
How to correctly tape-off a car for sanding and polishing.
How to measure paint thickness using a Paint Thickness Gauge or PTG
How to determine paint hardness and why this is important?
Wet sanding by hand - Techniques for sanding by hand to remove orange peel and other surface imperfections
Wet sanding by machine - Techniques for sanding with a dual action polisher to refine hand sanding marks or instead of hand sanding.
Rotary buffer techniques - How to use a rotary buffer to remove 100% of the sanding marks.
Orbital Posher techniques - How to use an orbital polisher to restore gloss and clarity for a perfect hologram-free finish.
Machine waxing techniques - How to seal the paint by machine.
Jeweling techniques - For those that love the rotary buffer, how to jewel the paint to perfection.
Paint coatings - How to properly prep paint and apply paint coatings.

Plus I'll share a lifetime of tips and techniques that I normally only shares in my 3-day Competition Ready Detailing Classes at Autogeek in Stuart, Florida in the United States.

If you're in driving or flying distance of Bishop's Storford then clear your schedule and make plans to be at the first *Mike Phillips Competition Ready Detailing Class* sponsored by Autogeek and Waxstock.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, that is a major opportunity for someone to learn from one of, if not the best in the detailing industry. If i wasnt on holiday, my name would be going down.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

fantastic news 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great news ;-)


----------



## CaptainGaunt23 (May 18, 2014)

Were do i sign up? &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378495

Link in this thread:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

***Update***

Working on the cars for this class.


----------

